# Engineer the perfect human?



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

http://www.business-standard.com/generalnews/news/human-dna-has-hundredsflaws-study/90906/

*Human DNA has hundreds of flaws: study*



> Normal healthy people on average have 400 flaws in their DNA, some of which are linked to cancer and heart disease in later life while others can cause problems when passed to future generations, a new study has claimed.
> 
> UK geneticists said that most flaws are "silent" mutations and do not affect health, although they can cause problems when passed to future generations.
> 
> ...


Some day we may be perfect, but, for now, we are still failing experiments ...


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

I could explain all those flaws, but nobody would believe me until they compared the "good" DNA to the mummy in the "Tomb of Osiris".
"god" may have made us, but the universe is full of "tinkers". Then there's all that genetic mutation from that war 40,000 years ago, not to mention what we've done to ourselves.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

The Germans tried that a few years back. It did not turn out so well for them.


----------



## CrackbottomLouis (May 20, 2012)

The germans succeeded. I am the progeny living quietly amongst you surrounded by imperfect mortals.


----------



## Bobbb (Jan 7, 2012)

James Watson, a codiscoverer of DNA got fired from his job for noting pretty much the same thing.


----------

